# Cinelli handlebars: Giro d'Italia vs. Campione del Mondo?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Trying to determine what the difference is between the Giro d'Italia model and the Campione del Mundo. Does one have a shallower drop than the other? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thx, 

KJM


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Does one have a shallower drop than the other?_


That's correct. The Giro (Cinelli 64) has a 138mm drop. The Campione (Cinelli 66) has a 158mm drop. The second number in the stamping on the top part of the bar is the width in centimenter measured center-to-center at the cut ends, as in 64-40, 66-42, and so on.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

and 66's have squarer tops. the 64's have a nice slope into the hooks. classico, best bend ever.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love my old Cinelli 64's. Absolutely love 'em.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I loved my 64-42's until I went to 66-44's. I wish somebody made a 31.8 with that bend.


----------

